# My first road bike Fuji Roubaix pro '09



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

So I have been mountain biking forever and had off and on thought about road riding and finally was bit by the bug. Picked it up tuesday rode 17mi and 30 the next day. The bike is great gotta make some adjustments stem feels a bit too long but I never really got "fit" to the bike so well see.

I must say Im hurting today lots of different pain everywhere not use to being in that position i guess lol. Ill get some pics of her up a little later.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the same bike, last years model... but same bike. It isn't perfect, but for $800 I don't expect it to be and I need to get a proper fit myself. I suppose some pain is good and some may not be. Congrats on the bike though, I'm still loving mine.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

tryallrider - pull the super long stem off and toss on a 90mm stem. This is the key to getting the bike to feel great. Its all about the 90mm stem.


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

tryallrider said:


> So I have been mountain biking forever and had off and on thought about road riding and finally was bit by the bug. Picked it up tuesday rode 17mi and 30 the next day. The bike is great gotta make some adjustments stem feels a bit too long but I never really got "fit" to the bike so well see.
> 
> I must say Im hurting today lots of different pain everywhere not use to being in that position i guess lol. Ill get some pics of her up a little later.


I am a recent convert from the mtn to the road. I picked up the same bike on Saturday. My LBS fit me for the bike, swapped out the stem for a shorter version, and beefed up the wheels to a Continental Ultra GadorSkin 700x28 tires. I have 3 rides in so far and love this bike. This bike has allowed me to increase my average mph by 1-2 mph already . I shaved 5 minutes off of my round trip commute.


----------

